# Compatible A8M2N-LA with processor AMD 64 x2 6000+ ?



## AllanFAQfin (Aug 21, 2007)

I do not know does processor AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+ work with ASUSTech motherboard A8M2N-LA ?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF.:wave:

It should work but might need a Bios update. What is the model of your HP/Compaq pc?

Also download PC Wizard and tell me the Motherboard name it gives you. It'll be something like Nodus3.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If memory serves, no. That is an AM2 chip while yur board is a Socket 939.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> If memory serves, no. That is an AM2 chip while yur board is a Socket 939.


It's an AM2 board, the 8 in the model number might make you think otherwise though.:smile:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?cc=us&docname=c00714567


----------



## AllanFAQfin (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you! Your answers were helpful.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

mattlock138 said:


> It's an AM2 board, the 8 in the model number might make you think otherwise though.:smile:
> 
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?cc=us&docname=c00714567


Right you are, Matt! Nearly all the socket 754 and 939 boards were part of the K8 series from AMD, with AM2 being refered to as K9.


----------

